# Odd Algae ID



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

I tried searching the forums here to help ID an algae (I think) that I have, to no avail. I've also checked various websites, like the plantedaquarium, but can't find anything describing it either. Maybe you guys can help.

At this point, I have the algae mostly under control in my tank (45g), through trial and error with dosing and c02 levels etc. I still get a few diatoms on the glass now and again, which leads me to believe I need a bit more tinkering, but I digress...

The algae that is bugging me is this kind on the leaves of my plants. I notice it mostly on larger leaves on my Anubis, Hygro and Crypt's though. It doesn't seem to fall into any of the categories, but maybe this is because it has died or something? It looks almost like a mineral, like a calcium layer or something, on the leaves. Greenish/silverish/brownish covering most of the upward facing leaves. I have cleaned off several plants, such as the Anubis, but it takes the work of a toothbrush and some vigorous brushing to remove it. It falls off in flakes when I take it off and I don't see it anywhere else but on the leaves of the plants. Oddly enough, the leaves don't seem to be dying or anything, they still have a very strong original colour underneath - which I also found quite odd. I expected them to be half-dead or something.

Despite me being able to stem the new growth of algae, I can't make this stuff disappear. Is it dead diatoms or something? SAE's, Amano's won't touch it and I really don't want to clean every individual leaf...especially on the hygro.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance, and I apologize for not being able to post an image at this time.

Chris


----------



## PondPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

Google "Biogenic Decalcification"


----------



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome, I think you hit the nail on the head. Looks like I may have a c02 problem - or had one. I don't see it forming on any of the newer leaves.

Any ideas on how to remove it without scrubbing each leaf?

And maybe this post doesn't belong here anymore


----------

